# So far this week in Destin



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

*5/05/2013 East end James Lee Park*

7am/11am ankle high waves very shallow gulf glassy 72 degree water partly cloudy until 930am

then 20mph wind and chest high waves.

#1 Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 1 inch on triple Mustad pompano rig with some new 1/0 & 2/0 hooks 4oz pyramid 

#2 Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 1 inch on triple Pro Mustad (yellow floats) pompano rig with some new 1/0 & 2/0 hooks 4oz pyamid

Way more fish on #2 with yellow floats

7am Ladyfish and hardtails schooling everywhere couldn't find fleas fast enough

8am put out cut-bait hardtail on # 1 , caught 14'' Bluefish

Walked out to waist with light rod with gold spoon ,caught Ladyfish or hardtail on every cast 

Dolphins feeding 10 yards away, birds everywhere , very fun! until offshore wind came in.

*5/06/2013 East end James Lee Park*

6am/11am knee high waves stained water 71 degrees partly cloudy high winds (Cold)

#1 Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 1 inch on triple Mustad pompano rig with some new 1/0 & 2/0 hooks 4oz pyramid 

#2 Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 2 inch on triple Pro Mustad (yellow floats) pompano rig with some new 1/0 & 2/0 hooks 4oz pyamid

Again way more fish on #2 with yellow floats

Catfish early and a few Ladyfish, one nice Pom and a big Pinfish (I think).

2 1/2 foot sharphose shark (I think) came on #2 with the biggest live Sandflea I have ever caught over 2''

*5/07/2013 East end James Lee Park*

7am/11am knee high waves 72 degree clear water few clouds 

#1 Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 2 inch on triple Pro Mustad (yellow floats) pompano rig with some new 1/0 & 2/0 hooks 4oz pyamid

#2 Live Sandfleas 1/2 to 2 inch on triple Pro Mustad (yellow floats) pompano rig with some new 1/0 & 2/0 hooks 4oz pyamid


730am big 17'' Pom on #2 , 8am 15'' Pom on #2 , 830am 13'' on #2, then the Ladies showed up, 3 at a time again.

Several more Ladyfish and catfish then an 11'' Pom (All on #2, Strange)

Caught 12'' puffer on #1 and tried cut bait and another 2'' Sandflea with no luck.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice catch and I enjoyed the way you wrote the article


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice week of fishing so far...Like you report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Trying to keep a record of what I did, so it comes easier next year


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Destinartist said:


> *5/05/2013 East end James Lee Park*
> 
> (All on #2, Strange)


That ain't strange lol... Some rods just have that JuJu :thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch.. and very informative! Thanks


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

well the hardtails and pinfish are in the surf.. so that means the surf is finally fish active ..if you can avoid the junk fish from stealing your bait its a good time to fish until the june grass arrives


----------

